# do any other ladies?



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife loves **** huntin. Any of u other ladies like to hunt like she does if so what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I believe we all like to hunt. We have huntress of all kinds on here. Deer, rabbit, grouse, elk, bear, pig ,moose, you name it, we'll hunt it.:evil:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

One or two of us may even have been on manhunts......:yikes:
Bwa-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Lauren LOL! But would you mount him on the wall?

Have your wife join the site. She may pick up a few new hunting buddies!


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe not on the wall but on the mantel for sure lol. My wife can sit still so most hunting is outta the question lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Lauren LOL! But would you mount him on the wall?


No a good trophy should be mounted!! :lol: Oops, now I'm in trouble.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

RIVER LADY said:


> No a good trophy should be mounted!! :lol: Oops, now I'm in trouble.


Nice too see you gals having some fun.
A question though?
No catch and release?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

RIVER LADY said:


> No a good trophy should be mounted!! :lol: Oops, now I'm in trouble.


Why River Lady, I'm shocked!! :lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Anish said:


> Why River Lady, I'm shocked!! :lol::lol:


Oh yeah......your virgin eyes!!:lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Lauren LOL! But would you mount him on the wall?
> 
> *Have your wife join the site. She may pick up a few new hunting buddies!*




He won't want her hanging out with us now.....Just great,way to go Laruren?:lol::lol::lol:

Seriously, I'm sorry. It was early in the morning and I hadn't had my coffee yet.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh yeah......your virgin eyes!!:lol::lol:


Ya, never mind that I was thinking the exact same thing before I came to your post. :lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Anish said:


> Ya, never mind that I was thinking the exact same thing before I came to your post. :lol::lol:


 
.....then your thought changed to "Dang it, she beat me to it":lol::lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I've been kind of hit-and-run on this site lately but you ladies just took my statement and ran with it! 
..........Good Job!

Yes, Please have your wife join us. We promise not to corrupt her too badly.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way but there a lot of ladies on here. That's good I'm glad there's a lot of women that can't even bait a hook lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

We all know how to bait a hook. However we can be a bit particular, not just any hook will do you know. It depends on reliability, the size of the hook and what type of presentation the hook gives when baited. Not all hooks are the same you know. :evil::lol:


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 15, 2011)

Oi....I was going to post a seriously reply about how I like to deer hunt, but now I'm not sure what to say. :bloos:

Maybe change it to dear hunt?


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Dont worry. lots of us are serious about hunting. I myself spend all of my vacation days in the fall chasing deer, ducks and whatever else I feel like chasing.

Have her join the group here and we can share with her.


----------

